

For Open Immigration - duncan_bayne
http://www.hbletter.com/for-open-immigration/

======
DrScump
This article is so laden with flawed reasoning and factual errors, I wonder if
its specific goal is to troll for hits.

With respect to (un)employment, labor is a MARKET and always behaves as such
-- the interplay of supply and demand, when not artificially constrained, set
prices.

For all his rants about the "American Founders" insisting on freedom to act on
one's own judgment, he seems to forget about those 85 years of legal slavery.

Anyway, regarding some utter falsehoods in his rants... for example, "before
the 1920s, there were no limits on immigration" ignores both limits by statute
(e.g. the Chinese Exclusion Act; the Scott Act; Immigration Acts of 1882,
1903, 1917, 1918; the Naturalization Act of 1906) and practice (opposition to
immigration by group, from the Irish to Italians to Slavs and Asians).

As for "given a constant money supply, nominal wage rates fall. But real wage
rates rise, because total output has gone up", I'm utterly baffled what he
means. I'm used to "real wages" meaning wages adjusted for inflation.

His praise of the 1920s bubble economy completely ignores the subsequent Great
Depression.

His ludicrous claim that the U.S. is "underpopulated" totally ignores the
scarcity of critical resources in supporting our CURRENT population,
especially water (existing aquifers are being depleted at current population).

etc.

